# Ouvrir un pdf SANS le télécharger



## bobo80 (6 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre. Est-ce qu'il un moyen d'ouvrir un pdf sur internet, sans que celui-ci ne se télécharge ? car je n'y arrive pas. J'utilise Firefox, mais je pense que c'est une question général, pour tout les navigateur. j'ai un macbook pro sous snow leopard.

Merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2009)

Qu'est ce que tu entends par "sans le télécharger" ?

Parce que de toute façon tu télécharges le PDF, que ce soit dans le navigateur via un module prévu pour, dans le dossier Téléchargements ou sur le bureau.

Maintenant, si tu veux que le PDF s'ouvre dans ton navigateur, et pas dans Aperçu après avoir été téléchargé dans Téléchargements ou sur le bureau, Safari fait ça nativement et une extension le permet pour Firefox.


----------



## Rez2a (6 Octobre 2009)

Oui, fais l'essai avec Safari, chez moi il lit les pdf directement dans le navigateur, et il faut passer par Fichier -> Enregistrer sous pour l'enregistrer sur le disque.


----------



## schwebb (6 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Oui, fais l'essai avec Safari, chez moi il lit les pdf directement dans le navigateur, et il faut passer par Fichier -> Enregistrer sous pour l'enregistrer sur le disque.



Ah bon, tu n'as pas la possibilité de l'enregistrer d'un clic, en survolant le bas de la page?

Enregistrer ou ouvrir dans Aperçu sont les deux options mises en valeur en passant le pointeur de la souris sur le bas du pdf:


----------



## Rez2a (6 Octobre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Ah bon, tu n'as pas la possibilité de l'enregistrer d'un clic, en survolant le bas de la page?
> 
> Enregistrer ou ouvrir dans Aperçu sont les deux options mises en valeur en passant le pointeur de la souris sur le bas du pdf:



Punaise, ça crève les yeux et je n'y avais jamais fait attention, merci... décidément j'adore OS X et les softs qui vont avec.


----------



## schwebb (6 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Punaise, ça crève les yeux et je n'y avais jamais fait attention, merci... décidément j'adore OS X et les softs qui vont avec.



De rien.


----------



## ntx (6 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Oui, fais l'essai avec Safari, chez moi il lit les pdf directement dans le navigateur, et il faut passer par Fichier -> Enregistrer sous pour l'enregistrer sur le disque.


Mais même dans ce cas, il n'est pas "lu directement sur Internet", il est téléchargé dans la cache du navigateur et lu par le plug-in. Rien n'est lu diercment sur Internet, tu as toujours des données qui arrivent sur ta machine et qui sont interprétées par une application tournant sur cette dernière.


----------



## bobo80 (6 Octobre 2009)

merci bien ! nickel


*Note du modo :*



Bobo CH a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout est dans le titre. Est-ce qu'il un moyen d'ouvrir un pdf sur internet, sans que celui-ci ne se télécharge ? car je n'y arrive pas. J'utilise Firefox, mais je pense que c'est une question général, pour tout les navigateur. j'ai un macbook pro sous snow leopard.
> 
> Merci !



Si tu associe les mots soulignés dans la citation de ton post ci dessus avec le contenu de cette annonce (que tu n'as visiblement pas lu malgré la mention "à lire avant de poster" ), tu en déduis quoi ?

Qu'on va déménager, eh oui !


----------

